# Weihnachtsgrüße von Team Corsair Deutschland



## CORSAIR_Marcus (23. Dezember 2022)

Guten Morgen Liebe Corsair Community!

Das Team von Corsair Deutschland wünscht euch und euren Familien & Freunden ein schönes Weihnachtsfest.

Ich hoffe eure Weihnachtsdeko ist mit Corsair RGB Elementen bestückt und könnt diese über iCUE weihnachtlich erstrahlen lassen. Lasst es euch gut gehen, zwischen Gehäusen, AIO-Wasserkühlung, DDR5 RAM, 1000W Netzteilen, sowie viele RGB Einstellungen mit iCUE Murals.

Von unserer Seite aus, ist es schön zu sehen, dass Ihr, die Community, euch untereinander supportet und stets Tipps und Tricks gebt! Letztendlich lernt man nie aus und jeder von uns der hier aktiv ist, hat genauso wie wir, die Begeisterung für hochwertige PC-Komponenten. Auch wir, das Team Corsair Deutschland, versuchen auch im nächsten Jahr euch die Unterstützung zukommen zu lassen die Ihr verdient habt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Teil von uns geht ab nächster Woche in Urlaub und ist ab dem 02.01.2023 wieder für euch erreichbar.

Alles Gute und bleibt alle gesund und munter 🙂


Grüße, Team Corsair Deutschland


----------

